# EVOC FR Trail passende Größe gesucht



## okumb4 (7. Mai 2015)

Moin! Ich habe leider im Netz nicht wirklich was zu diesem Thema gefunden, deswegen muss ich mal nachfragen.
Ich selbst bin 1,90 Groß und hab nun den besagten Rucksack in XL.
Mich würde interessieren ob ihr bei der Größe auch XL fahrt, oder doch lieber zur L greift.
Der Rucksack geht mir von der Schulter bis zum Steiß!

Wieviel würde den die L in der Länge ausmachen? Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.

LG


----------



## decay (7. Mai 2015)

XL, sollte ja gerade wegen dem Protektor auch weiter runtergehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## okumb4 (7. Mai 2015)

Hi. Hab halt wirklich keinen vergleich und weiß  daher nicht wirklich, wie dieser passen soll oder muss.
Sehe ich es also richtig, dass man da zur XL greifen soll, wenn man zwischen 2 Größen liegt?


----------



## decay (7. Mai 2015)

Kann dir keine Angabe zur Länge machen, aber miss halt mal anhand deren Size Chart die Laenge nach. Ich bin eh 1.92, da habe ich nicht lang ueberlegt, bei dir ginge ja wirklich beides.

Sitzt er schlecht?


----------



## okumb4 (7. Mai 2015)

hab hier mal 2 Fotos gemacht,denn Bilder sagen mehr als Worte.

Also ich bin so schon zufrieden vom tragen,nur eben unsicher. Wenn ich daran denke,dass M/L für 170-190 ist dann wird mir auch nicht besser.


----------



## okumb4 (7. Mai 2015)

Wie bist du denn mit der Belüftung zufrieden ? Will damit auch im Sommer fahren und das nicht nur Berg runter


----------



## decay (7. Mai 2015)

Gibts ne Belueftung?  ans Schwitzen gewöhnt man sich. Für mich sieht der Sitz ok aus.


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (7. Mai 2015)

okumb4 schrieb:


>


... die Schulterriemen liegen doch noch gar nicht ganz auf, ich denke der rutscht bepackt noch etwas runter.
andere Frage: willst Du die (Protektor)Halter unten am Rucksack nutzen? Falls ja und du jetzt schon zweifelst ob er zu lang sein könnte...


----------



## okumb4 (7. Mai 2015)

Also Protektoren sollen wenn nötig auch da mal rein. Ich hab jetzt einfach mal zum Versuch eine L bestellt. 
Zudem auch noch einen von Deuter. 
Die 16l Variante von dem Evoc hatte ich auch schon da,doch da hat man keinen Platz zum verstauen und bei dem ist alles durchdacht. 
Hoffen wir mal das die Nässe vom Rücken nicht zum Problem wird,dann muss ich wohl zu deuter greifen.


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (7. Mai 2015)

okumb4 schrieb:


> Also Protektoren sollen wenn nötig auch da mal rein.


... rein oder (unten) ran?!


----------



## okumb4 (8. Mai 2015)

Unten dran,jedoch nicht wenn ich fahre  da hab ich die am Knie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (8. Mai 2015)

OK... du hast ja noch was zur Anprobe bestellt, wird schon was passendes dabei sein


----------



## okumb4 (8. Mai 2015)

Jep  Samstag bin ich dann schlauer. 
Mein Ergebnis werde ich dann mal mitteilen 

LG


----------



## erkan1984 (8. Mai 2015)

Ich denke auch du solltest beim XL bleiben.
Hatte lange den Trail in XL und war super zufrieden.
Habe jetzt auf den Enduro gewechselt, weil mir die 22l des Trail zu viel Waren, Protektoren und Helm befestige ich eh aussen an den Riemchen in den Rucksack kommen nur Futter/Trinken und Werkzeug.


----------



## okumb4 (8. Mai 2015)

Ok. Ist es den ein großer Unterschied von 20l auf 16l zu wechseln ?
War auch am Überlegen ob ich auf die 16l gehe,jedoch dachte ich mir man nimmt vllt ne nr. größer,den soviel mehr Gewicht können die ja nicht wirklich haben.


----------



## erkan1984 (8. Mai 2015)

mmn schon, der 16er ist kompakter und Ragt nicht so weit nach hinten liegt also meinem Empfinden nach besser am Rücken.
 ich glaube der Trail hatte sogar in XL ganze 22l. 
Für normale Tagestouren für mich absolut ausreichend.
Der Normale Enduro hat leider keine Tasche an der Seite und am Hüftgurt, deshalb wurde es bei mir der Blackline.


----------



## hans7 (11. Mai 2015)

Hatte einen ähnlichen Fall, schwankte zw. M/L und S: Der M/L passt definitiv besser, da er mehr vom Rücken abdeckt. Ähnlich wie auf deinen Bildern. M/L wäre dir viel zu klein bzw. würde nicht den ganzen Rücken abdecken. Lieber zu viel Schutz als zu wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## okumb4 (11. Mai 2015)

Morgen kommen 4 Rücksäcke. Darunter ist auch der gleiche in L  Zudem noch die 16L Variante. Vielleicht schreckt mich auch das Gewicht ein wenig ab... Ob es dann die 300g zum 16L rausreißen weiß ich auch nicht 

Nutzt du den Rucksack für Touren oder nur Bikepark etc.


----------



## hans7 (11. Mai 2015)

Ich muss gestehen ich habe zwei genommen: den FR Trail und den FR Enduro:
Den 16l für kleine Touren und zum Freeriden und den Trail mit den 20l für Tagestouren bzw. den 16l dann für meine Freundin (Alibi ;-))


----------



## okumb4 (11. Mai 2015)

für kleine Touren hier um die ecke hab ich ein 10l mit Trinkblase. Dieser wiegt halt gar nix. Farblich ist nur der 20L mein fall. Der 16L würde dann grad noch so gehen. Ich hab den XL halt echt für nen genialen Preis bekommen und müsste für die L nun 25€ mehr zahlen 

Die Gewichtsverteilung ist ja eigendlich ziehmlich gut bei dem FR Trail, kannst mit Gepäck bestätigen ?


----------



## decay (11. Mai 2015)

Ich fahr immer mit dem FR Tour, bins nicht anders gewohnt, und es passt immer noch was rein


----------



## hans7 (11. Mai 2015)

Bin den Trail noch nicht gefahren, bis jetzt nur den Enduro, da ich die auch erst seit Ende letzter Woche mein Eigen nennen kann.
Ich hatte davor den Deuter EXP 18+4 und ich muss sagen der Evoc liegt "besser" im Sinne von straffer oder verrutscht weniger. Dafür schwitzt man aber mehr. Aber schlussendlich ist nach einer Tour, ob mit Deuter oder Evoc, sowieso mein Rücken mehr als nass, nasser geht nicht mehr


----------



## okumb4 (12. Mai 2015)

So! Hier nochmal 3 Bilder.

Was meint ihr rein vom passen?
Alle Rucksäcke wurden mit 3 L Trinkblase und 1KG zusatzgepäck beladen.

Bin über eure Meinungen gespannt.

Rein vom Optischen finde ich, dass der XL genau die höhe der Schultern hat und bei der L der der Gurt noch mehr über der Schulter liegt


----------



## hans7 (12. Mai 2015)

Hmm ich seh nicht wirklich einen großen Unterschied. Den blauen finde ich zu klein, da sind die Lendenwirbel nicht abgedeckt.


----------



## hans7 (12. Mai 2015)

In cm, wie viel unterscheiden sich die Rucksäcke


----------



## hans7 (12. Mai 2015)

So sieht's in Etwas bei Mir aus. M/L bei 44cm Torso


----------



## okumb4 (12. Mai 2015)

Vom Protektor her ca. 2cm
Ich bin halt noch nie so ein großen Rucksack gefahren und kann daher echt nix sagen ob das gut oder schlecht ist. vom Gewicht ist der Blaue bei 1,25 KG und der XL 1,5KG daran kann man es also kaum fest machen.

Ich hab gelesen, dass die zu kleinen Rücksäcke wohl gern mal nach oben rutschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## okumb4 (12. Mai 2015)

hans7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 385952
> So sieht's in Etwas bei Mir aus. M/L bei 44cm Torso



So sieht die XL bei mir aus. Wenn ich mir das genau anschaue.


----------



## hans7 (12. Mai 2015)

Ich würde den größeren nehmen, bringt ja nichts wenn der Protektor nur die Hälfte abdeckt, überspitzt gesagt


----------



## J.D.4479 (12. Mai 2015)

Auf der Evoc Website steht doch alles http://www.evocsports.com/de/bike/protector-backpacks/fr-trail-20l unter dem Reiter Size Chart.


----------



## okumb4 (13. Mai 2015)

Ja die Seite hab ich vor dem Kauf schon studiert 
Es geht mehr darum was man kauft wenn man zwischen zwei Größen liegt und wie der Rucksack sich im Trail verhält.
Ich finde wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze,dann deckt der XL weiterhin mein Steiß noch ab und im Stand ist es ein wenig tiefer.
In der L ist auf dem bike der Steiß frei.


----------



## decay (13. Mai 2015)

Dann nimm den XL, oder siehst du einen Nachteil damit?


----------



## okumb4 (13. Mai 2015)

Naja der Nachteil wäre dann wenn ich in Trail merke das er doch zu groß ist und sich vllt auch nach oben schiebt wie vllt. Die L doch die XL wäre dann schneller am Helm und ich bekomm dann den Kopf im Trail nicht Nacht hinten. 

Zudem find ich das messen des Torso sehr bescheiden. Mein höchster Punkt am Beckenknochen liegt Ca. Auf der Höhe des Bauchnabels, dabei lieg ich über 50cm.


----------



## okumb4 (13. Mai 2015)

So! Ich habe mich für die L entschieden.
Nach einer kurzen Ausfahrt mit beiden Rücksacken stand dann die Entscheidung fest. Der XL geht im Nackenbereich mehr an dann Hals heran, wenn der Rucksack fest am Körper "kleben" soll. Dadurch kann man den Kopf nicht schmerzfrei nach hinten legen, da immer das Gurtsystem im Weg ist. Bei dem L liegt ja das Gurtsystem weiter unten, somit hat man beim richtigen festziehen mehr Spielraum mit dem Kopf als beim XL.

Für alle die nicht wissen was ich mit dem Gurtsystem meine hab ich mal ein Bild gemacht und die stelle markiert die am Hals blockiert!
Danke für ihre Tipps und hinweise! Wenn jemand mal das gleiche Problem hat, dann findet er vielleicht hier klarheit. Ahoi!


----------



## Rhetorik_2.9 (13. Mai 2015)

...  das meinte ich als Du den Faden hier aufgemacht hast. Wenn Du dir den XL niedriger eingestellt hättest würde er "untenrum" stören, erst recht wenn unten am Rucksack noch was befestigt wird. Happy Trails damit...


----------



## hans7 (13. Mai 2015)

Viel Spass damit, dann fahren wir die gleiche Größe 
Ich bin auch immer zwischen den Größen, das nervt manchmal ;-)

Hier wäre auch noch eine gute Abbildung wie der Rucksack anliegen sollte. Auch ist es auf der amerikanischen Seite gut beschriueben: vom Halswirbel C7 bis runter zu den Hüftknochen, also der Protektor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

